
If a carbon atom represented one bit of binary data... - duck
http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/gd3lx/if_a_carbon_atom_represented_one_bit_of_binary/
======
donnyg107
Gotta love the banter on other forum sites. Its interesting how anyone
operating on high school chemistry and some internet research is an "expert"
in this forum. The threshold prerequisites for pretention have really
decreased in the info-for-all age. My last sentence alone is no more a
testament to my being an intelligent adult than to my being a twelve year old
with a knack for thesaurus.com. Likely I'm somewhere in between. An
intellegent 12 year old with a knack for adultasaurus.com perhaps.

